# Dodo Juice Wax For Red Cars?



## m18nye (Mar 4, 2013)

What Dodo Juice wax do people suggest for red cars? 

Thanks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh this is a no brainer, orange crush!!!!

If not... Rainforest Rub
If not.... Hard Candy
If not.....Supernatural. 

Or get them all in a panel pot size and try them all for your self. 
Gonz.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Oh this is a no brainer, orange crush!!!!
> 
> If not... Rainforest Rub
> If not.... Hard Candy
> ...


^This^


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Orange Crush. Or for extra durability apply Banana Armour topped with Orange Crush.

Supernatural also looks good too


----------



## m18nye (Mar 4, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Orange Crush. Or for extra durability apply Banana Armour topped with Orange Crush.
> 
> Supernatural also looks good too


Orange crush is what I was thinking of. The idea of Banana armour topped with orange crush is a intereating idea.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Orange crush, Rainforest rub or supernatural hybrid. 

gotta love the wet look on red


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Orange Crush! did also a good job on my black car!


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

I love Orange Crush on my red car. But this summer (if it comes  ) I will try Bouncers Satsuma Rock!


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

Banana armour is great on red.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Personally I feel any one will fine, they are colour charged waxes and vary from ingredients with in the range from one to one; go for supernatural hybrid sealant and wax combined should give a warm wet look plus high durability, you cannot go wrong with this wax.


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

Supernatural Hybrid


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Providing the paint is already perfectly prepped, my favorite Dodo-Juice wax for red is the current Supernatural (Original, non-hybrid) wax formula. On anything less than ideal paint, Orange Crush's oils will give a bit more of an enhancement. If more durability is needed, Supernatural Hybrid is another fantastic choice. :thumb:

Steampunk


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Another vote for Supernatural, great wax :thumb:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

All they are good waxes


----------

